# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves acuáticas en el Mar Menor.

## perdiguera

Una garza, una garza real y una gaviota, creo.

En el Mar Menor, frente a la casa donde nací, el miércoles pasado pude fotografiar estas aves en las tranquilas, y contaminadas aguas, a sotavento del club y puerto deportivo.

Como la máquina no era muy buena, y el maquinista peor, las imágenes son como son y los recortes, pues eso que parecen recortes de periódico malo.

----------

